# Kayak Swap & Sale this weekend



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Alpine Quest Sports in Edwards, CO is having its annual late season Kayak Swap & Sale. This Fri, Sat & Sun everything in the store will be on sale for 10%-50% off.

New kayaks starting at $599
Limited amounts of last season's telemark & AT gear at 30%-50% off.

Bring in your used kayaks, rafts & gear and we will try to sell them for you.

For more info:
Huge Sports Kayak Sale and Kayak Swap at Alpine Quest Sports

See you this weekend,
-Sean


----------

